# Should I do goof proof or similar feel if it's just outline design?



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

Hey guys I have a character design that is one color and basically outline pic. Do you think going with the thicker feel in my case I like goof proof from transfer express would turn people off? People like that soft feel because they think thicker will peel. I am going with white that is another reason I'm thinking of thicker feeling.


----------

